# Proving confidentiality, discretion and tact in an application form



## Me76 (Sep 9, 2011)

I am applying for PA / EA jobs.  In the person spec you get things like:

"ability to be discrete and maintain confidentiality"
"ability to deal with senior people with tact and diplomacy"

Now, I can do these things and have done in the past but I am struggling with articulating this on an application form.  I usually try to give a specific example to 'prove' my skills. But if I give a specific example like "I kept the secret that we were going to take over this other company" or "I was very tactful when talking to that Board member who was an absolute arse"  I'm not being very confidential or diplomatic am I?

So how can I express the fact I am brilliant without giving away secrets?


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 9, 2011)

Tell them a secret you've kept.  The juicier, the more impressed they'll be that you've kept it.


----------



## ericjarvis (Sep 9, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> Tell them a secret you've kept.  The juicier, the more impressed they'll be that you've kept it.



Alternatively you could say that you would write something to prove confidentiality and discretion, but as you would then have to kill them you have decided the tactful thing to do is say nothing.


----------



## Mr Smin (Sep 9, 2011)

Mention a few things that you have dealt with, without going into specifics.
eg. "My duties included arranging servicing and repairs of sex toys for a client"
rather than "My duties included arranging servicing and repairs of sex toys for Jeremy Paxman"

ps - Paxo is just an example here. I've never worked for him.


----------



## killer b (Sep 9, 2011)

leave that section of the application blank.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 9, 2011)

What role were you in when you had to be discreet before? I may well be something that clearly implies you had to keep teh seekrits.

I've been a PA - I think merely doing it implies you have to keep stuff under your hat  Liaising with Directors and members of the board etc.


----------



## colacubes (Sep 9, 2011)

I'd give an example of the sort of clients/colleagues you've worked with.  Eg:

"As PA to the Director of Change Management, I have dealt with confidential documents and case notes throughout my time in the role.  Due to the sensitivity of these documents I have had to maintain a high level of discretion when these documents have been requested from me, and where necessary I sought permission to disclose them when I was unsure whether they should be."

"I have developed a collegiate and strong working relationship with my current director and his colleagues in the senior management team.  This has meant that I am able to work with them so that they prioritise the necessary workstream and enable the company to turn around work and continue making profits."

Obviously the above is bullshit management speak but it's worked for me in the past when I've done applications and I've been working as a senior PA in various jobs for 10 years or so!


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 9, 2011)

say you're a blackmailer and so discretion comes naturally - without it your professional life would be over.


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 9, 2011)

I've normally just said I have an awareness of it, and given examples of other jobs where I have needed this awareness without going into too much detail.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 9, 2011)

Nipsla has it, imo.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 9, 2011)

Boringly, Nipsla is actually right.  The Paxo one is funnier, though.


----------



## colacubes (Sep 9, 2011)

Have I won the thread? I'd like a prize now please.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 9, 2011)

Say at the end of the application '' has anyone called nipsla applied for this job?  I've got some right fucking dirt on the sly, embezzling, blackmailing whore''.


----------



## colacubes (Sep 9, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Say at the end of the application '' has anyone called nipsla applied for this job? I've got some right fucking dirt on the sly, embezzling, blackmailing whore''.



I am not sly


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 9, 2011)

nipsla said:


> I am not sly


 
In that case I will consult with my lawyers and in a few weeks time post an apology in tiny yellow font on the bottom of my original post.


----------



## colacubes (Sep 9, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> In that case I will consult with my lawyers and in a few weeks time post an apology in tiny yellow font on the bottom of my original post.



I want an apology and compensation.  You can leave my compo behind the bar in The Albert.  Otherwise I may have to consult injuredfeelingsandambulancechaserlawyersforyou.com


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 9, 2011)

nipsla said:


> I am not sly


not got the wit i suppose


----------



## past caring (Sep 9, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Nipsla has it, imo.



It's very good, but could be improved by a brief statement that demonstrates an understanding of _why_ respecting confidentiality is important in the role. Plus which the second para isn't really to the point - an ability to develop "a collegiate and strong working relationship with my current director and his colleagues" is not quite the same thing as an "ability to deal with senior people with tact and diplomacy". The latter requirement hints strongly at the fact that, in this instance, you are likely to find the behaviour of said senior people somewhat challenging - and that you will take their bad manners/laziness/temper with a smile and good grace. _And_ that when the spouse rings up to speak to them, you don't let drop that they've taken Debbie from the typing pool to lunch.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 9, 2011)

past caring said:


> _And_ that when the spouse rings up to speak to them, you don't let drop that they've taken Debbie from the typing pool to lunch.



*chokes* Fucking hell, how old-fashioned


----------



## Me76 (Sep 9, 2011)

This is exactly it!


past caring said:


> The latter requirement hints strongly at the fact that, in this instance, you are likely to find the behaviour of said senior people somewhat challenging - and that you will take their bad manners/laziness/temper with a smile and good grace. _And_ that when the spouse rings up to speak to them, you don't let drop that they've taken Debbie from the typing pool to lunch.



This is exactly it!  How do you say that in a way that is going to work on an application form without slagging off people you have worked with.

Nipsla at post 7 is kind of what I put in at the moment. The problem is it doesn't seem to be getting me far.

I'm used to coming from Office Management where it's really easy to give concrete examples of things.  Most of what people want from a PA is about attitude and that's really hard to prove in writing.


----------



## colacubes (Sep 9, 2011)

Me76 said:


> This is exactly it!
> 
> This is exactly it! How do you say that in a way that is going to work on an application form without slagging off people you have worked with.
> 
> ...



I think the last paragraph might be your problem rather than that question.  Do you have any EA/PA experience?  It's actually really difficult to get those jobs without experience in a similar role.  I had the same problem until I got a lucky break 10 years ago with a temp gig that gave me loads of experience, and since then (touch wood) I've had very little problem getting jobs.

If you want me to take a look at your form and give you some feedback I'd be more than happy to give you some general pointers.  I've recruited for other senior PA roles as well so have a decent idea from both sides of the fence


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 9, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> *chokes* Fucking hell, how old-fashioned


He's just been watching the Mad Men box set.


----------



## past caring (Sep 9, 2011)

It's not what I think, ffs, just my characterisation of the mindset.


----------



## killer b (Sep 9, 2011)

yeah, right. was lunch nice?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 9, 2011)

past caring said:


> It's not what I think, ffs, just my characterisation of the mindset.


 
It wouldn't've occurred to you if you didn't think it. It's 25 years out of date and so are you


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 9, 2011)

Debbie from HR then.


----------



## colacubes (Sep 9, 2011)

Derek from HR


----------



## past caring (Sep 9, 2011)

killer b said:


> yeah, right. was lunch nice?



Lovely. We didn't eat anything and didn't talk much either.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## quimcunx (Sep 9, 2011)

nipsla said:


> Derek from HR



That's too new fashioned.   Debbie, HR Director, is about where we are these days.


----------



## past caring (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 9, 2011)

past caring said:


>



Grr. Stupid work filter has blocked that but I'll go with assuming it's an _hilaire _rebuttal and give you a like anyway. Hold on!


----------



## kabbes (Sep 9, 2011)

Me76 said:


> I am applying for PA / EA jobs. In the person spec you get things like:
> 
> "ability to be discrete and maintain confidentiality"
> "ability to deal with senior people with tact and diplomacy"
> ...


If you tell us some of the dutty secrets you have kept (don't worry, no need to name names), we'll turn that into CV-speak for you.


----------



## past caring (Sep 9, 2011)

For 5t3lla's benefit - it's a film poster for One Million Years B.C. - featuring the (scantily clad) Raquel Welch in cavewoman costume.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 9, 2011)

broadly, what nipsla said.

it's the sort of situation not the detail.

although if the organisation doing the hiring doesn't know the difference between "discreet" and "discrete" then you could try putting an explanation of a time you have been discrete and see what the outcome is.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Sep 9, 2011)

Me76 said:


> This is exactly it!
> 
> This is exactly it! How do you say that in a way that is going to work on an application form without slagging off people you have worked with.
> 
> ...


 
could you include excerpts from a letter of recommendation? or entire letters of recommendation?


----------



## Me76 (Sep 9, 2011)

nipsla said:


> I think the last paragraph might be your problem rather than that question. Do you have any EA/PA experience? It's actually really difficult to get those jobs without experience in a similar role. I had the same problem until I got a lucky break 10 years ago with a temp gig that gave me loads of experience, and since then (touch wood) I've had very little problem getting jobs.
> 
> If you want me to take a look at your form and give you some feedback I'd be more than happy to give you some general pointers. I've recruited for other senior PA roles as well so have a decent idea from both sides of the fence



I do have 3 ish years of PA experience, with some quite difficult situations to deal with in that time too, it's just now is the first time I am applying for solely PA roles.  In the past it's been office management / PA so all they list in the job spec is the diary management type stuff, even though I have ended up doing loads more.

I may well take you up on your offer of a read through at some point if you don't mind.



Puddy_Tat said:


> although if the organisation doing the hiring doesn't know the difference between "discreet" and "discrete" then you could try putting an explanation of a time you have been discrete and see what the outcome is.



That hadn't registered with me - ha ha!  It's a university as well.


----------



## colacubes (Sep 9, 2011)

Me76 said:


> I do have 3 ish years of PA experience, with some quite difficult situations to deal with in that time too, it's just now is the first time I am applying for solely PA roles. In the past it's been office management / PA so all they list in the job spec is the diary management type stuff, even though I have ended up doing loads more.
> 
> I may well take you up on your offer of a read through at some point if you don't mind.
> 
> That hadn't registered with me - ha ha! It's a university as well.



No probs - just pm me if you want me to take a look


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 11, 2011)

It's also useful to make sure at least one if not all of your references are the jobs you say that you have needed to be confidential in, so when they receive your glowing references they know you weren't sacked or reprimanded for breach of confidentiality.

Make sure you don't go into far more detail than the rest of the essential points as well, or it will look odd.


----------



## Quartz (Sep 15, 2011)

Me76 said:


> So how can I express the fact I am brilliant without giving away secrets?



If you have held a security clearance or had some other official check done on you, mention that.


----------



## ericjarvis (Sep 15, 2011)

Though, not if you had a security clearance check fail. Or even, if like me, knowing you is sufficient to cause somebody else to have failed a security clearance check.


----------

